# Decent Livery in Cheshire....



## KautoStar1 (28 October 2013)

you know, the sort of place that actually does what it advertises rather than taking your hard earned cash & then doing sod all.

Any ideas ?


----------



## Adopter (28 October 2013)

What area are you in, and is it DIY or full.
Our family has been on full livery in Cheshire at the same place for years, with problems.


----------



## Morse Horse (28 October 2013)

I would be very interested to hear the replies to this post. We are moving to Cheshire at the end of December and have found what seems to be a really lovely yard but it won't do any harm to know of a few more just incase


----------



## MileAMinute (28 October 2013)

What part of Cheshire? Also can you poss PM me name of yard, always interested to know yards to steer clear of!


----------



## Adopter (28 October 2013)

Adopter said:



			What area are you in, and is it DIY or full.
Our family has been on full livery in Cheshire at the same place for years, with problems.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry this should have read 'we have been on same yard for many years without out problems'.  The problem is the predictive text on my tablet.


----------



## Tiffany (28 October 2013)

Somerford Park is apparently very good and facilties are excellent.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (28 October 2013)

Whereabouts? There are loads of yards in Cheshire and some to avoid!!


----------



## KautoStar1 (29 October 2013)

Full or part livery south of Warrington M6 / M56 corridor.
Somerford is nice, but its huge and very busy and very pricey too.
I would prefer a smaller yard.


----------



## Adopter (29 October 2013)

KautoStar1 said:



			Full or part livery south of Warrington M6 / M56 corridor.
Somerford is nice, but its huge and very busy and very pricey too.
I would prefer a smaller yard.
		
Click to expand...

The complex has a lot of equine business on, but all the different livery business are each separate, so they are able to offer personal services.  The big advantage is the naturally well drained land so they have all year turn out.


----------



## KautoStar1 (29 October 2013)

Hi - Somerford is too big for me and while I know the different barns offer different services and the facilities are great, its just too busy 90% of the time.  Plus I would spend a fortune in the café and Hope Valley 

I&#8217;d like somewhere small.  But most of all I&#8217;d like somewhere were the people who run it a) know what they are doing, b) care & c) treat their liveries as customers.   After all running a livery yard is a business and the clients are paying for a service, not doing the YO a favour  !!!


----------



## ossy (29 October 2013)

KautoStar1 said:



			Hi - Somerford is too big for me and while I know the different barns offer different services and the facilities are great, its just too busy 90% of the time.  Plus I would spend a fortune in the café and Hope Valley 

Id like somewhere small.  But most of all Id like somewhere were the people who run it a) know what they are doing, b) care & c) treat their liveries as customers.   After all running a livery yard is a business and the clients are paying for a service, not doing the YO a favour  !!!
		
Click to expand...

I totally feel your pain!  I had to move from my lovely small friendly yard, which offered everything you say, earlier this year when the owner decided to give up liveries.  I had no end of trouble trying to find a suitable yard that a, offered all year turnout, even just a few hours in winter! 
b, didn't have staff that I doublted very much if they would ever recognise systems of colic, let alone athing else with my horse.  c, had something other than a small 20 x40 no flood lit school or d, had any space.  I am in and around the somerford park area and stayed well clear of all the 
bigger yards around here.  I couldn't consider somferford either for various reasons. 
I ended up a smallish yard with year round turnout and great facilities. Its relatively new and a bit of a work in progress it certainly wouldn't be everyones choice/cup of tea thats for sure, its very relaxed but I know my horse is safe.


----------



## KautoStar1 (31 October 2013)

Um, this is the problem.  You get people with a bit of land and think they can turn it into a livery yard and &#8216;play&#8217; horses.  They don&#8217;t have a clue and I am finding a lot of these people.  I know it must be a nightmare finding reliable staff though.   There must be some nice places out there that don&#8217;t charge the earth.  Some of the full livery I&#8217;ve been quoted has been astronomical - £160- £180 a week and with only limited bedding e.g. one bale of shavings per week.   I went to look round a yard the other week that claimed to be &#8216;Five Star&#8217; livery and bearing in mind it was tea time (5ish) when I&#8217;d expect to see horses in clean stables, brushed off with stable rugs on, full nets etc, they were stood in dirty beds, still in field rugs, filthy muddy, no hay.  Menage was tiny and surface poor, tack room was tiny, too many horses for the land.  Place was new but scruffy already and the people running it seemed to contradict themselves over and over about what was on offer.
I just felt very uncomfortable about leaving a horse in their care from what they were saying and also from what I could see.  Definitely not for me that&#8217;s for sure.


----------



## fatpiggy (1 November 2013)

KautoStar1 said:



			Um, this is the problem.  You get people with a bit of land and think they can turn it into a livery yard and &#8216;play&#8217; horses.  They don&#8217;t have a clue and I am finding a lot of these people.  I know it must be a nightmare finding reliable staff though.   There must be some nice places out there that don&#8217;t charge the earth.  Some of the full livery I&#8217;ve been quoted has been astronomical - £160- £180 a week and with only limited bedding e.g. one bale of shavings per week.   I went to look round a yard the other week that claimed to be &#8216;Five Star&#8217; livery and bearing in mind it was tea time (5ish) when I&#8217;d expect to see horses in clean stables, brushed off with stable rugs on, full nets etc, they were stood in dirty beds, still in field rugs, filthy muddy, no hay.  Menage was tiny and surface poor, tack room was tiny, too many horses for the land.  Place was new but scruffy already and the people running it seemed to contradict themselves over and over about what was on offer.
I just felt very uncomfortable about leaving a horse in their care from what they were saying and also from what I could see.  Definitely not for me that&#8217;s for sure.
		
Click to expand...

You are quite right on all counts there.  And it gets worse the closer you get to the various conurbations.


----------



## DressageCob (3 November 2013)

Kelsall Hill do livery. As do Arderne Hall in Tarporley if that's not too far


----------



## KautoStar1 (4 November 2013)

Edenwood, Kelsall & arderne are all just a bit too far away from home, but thanks for the suggestions.  I was thinking somewhere around the Knutsford / Lymn area.  small private yard would be preferable.

Ossy - I think I know the yard you mean and if so a real shame it closed down to liveries - lovely place and lovely lady who ran it.

There are lots of places but very few I would trust to look after a hamster let alone my horse.


----------



## buddylove (4 November 2013)

Have you had a look on the cheshire horse forum?


----------



## noodle_ (4 November 2013)

good luck!!  the words decent, cheshire and horse livery dont come up in the same sentence often!!

im lucky where i am (private yard), but bigger livery yards are a nightmare!!!

in lymm theres burford?? livery i think....hatton way - new house livery etc... im slightly more north than that so can tell you where to avoid no problem lol


----------



## mightymammoth (4 November 2013)

as others have said have you tried http://www.cheshirehorse.co.uk/ or http://www.liverylist.co.uk/?p=search&postcode=cheshire&category=0


----------



## KautoStar1 (4 November 2013)

Yes checked out cheshire horse & liverylist and all the usual suspects are there.  Most of them I wouldn't touch with a barge pole.  its not that I am massively fussy, but I do expect certain standards of care - safe fencing, no ragwort, clean and tidy stables, feet picked out, horse checked over, a regular routine.  I've had experience of some awful places, which on paper and even after discussion with YO / YM tick all the boxes, but the minute they have your cash, the care drops and/or the goal posts move.  Why is it so difficult.  I'm not asking for my horse to be schooled to Grand Prix level, just be cared for in a safe and clean environment by people who take pride in the job.  Its just very annoying.


----------



## noodle_ (4 November 2013)

oh i know! tell me about it lol!!

im lucky where i am, my horse is safe and happy - but full livery in this area is a nightmare...

northfield is st helens way (i think..)
new house do full
bold heath EC?

try facebook too.... theres some groups on there which may be able to help?


----------



## Cheshireway11 (4 November 2013)

I am on Somerford and it's great, I agree with your worries but it's not as busy as you think. The weekend was very quiet in fact no one was in the arenas at all I had my pick! I've moved recently from a yard that said they had everything but it turned out to be nothing what they promised ... Do a lot of research!


----------



## Tiffany (4 November 2013)

I know a good yard in Cheshire, Hyde/Stalybridge border with good facilities. They have a couple of vacancies at the moment for full or part livery. PM if you would like more info.


----------



## Cheshireway11 (5 November 2013)

Have you tried a place called Ryecrof Stud? Some people have said its ok but some not sure


----------



## KautoStar1 (6 November 2013)

Tiffany &#8211; Hyde / Stalyvegas is too far out for me &#8211; from work and home, but thanks.


Cheshireway &#8211; I shall refer you to my earlier post on this thread about my recent-ish visit to the yard you mention !!   That was my opinion based on just one visit.  In addition, their advert description didn&#8217;t meet up to reality, although they were full of &#8216;we&#8217;re going to do this and that and the other &#8211; cross country fences, jumping fields, new full size outdoor blah blah&#8217;.    I&#8217;ve since spoken to other people who all got the same feeling, but the biggest concern seemed to be the general standard of care and lack of knowledge.  Definitely a place to avoid, IMO.
There are too many of these amateur yard owners about &#8211; had a pony when they were 6 and thinks that qualifies them to provide care (usually at a huge fee) to other peoples horses.  Its hugely frustrating.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 November 2013)

Have you looked at the October edition of Equitrader? There are a lot of Cheshire livery yards advertised. Good luck with the search.


----------



## Cheshireway11 (7 November 2013)

Oh dear Kautostar1 it doesn't sound good at all!!


----------



## veryhungryhorse (8 November 2013)

I usually lurk here, but saw this thread and felt compelled to respond and well well, it didn&#8217;t take long for Rycroft Stud to be mentioned in less than glowing terms.  KautoStar1 you are so right in your observations.  Definitely a place to avoid.

KS1 &#8211; pm me if you want the details of a very nice quiet private yard around the same area.


----------



## Mia1 (10 November 2013)

Very hungry horse please let me know of the yard you recommend.


----------



## Smudgit (5 February 2014)

Arley Moss is great. Fantastic facilities, though the hacking is limited


----------



## dollface (5 February 2014)

Our yard is fab but no staff as it's full DIY but us liveries help each other out so works great. Been there over 12 years


----------



## georgiatwaddell (7 April 2014)

Folly farm! Excellent facilities, ( 60x40 arena, gallops, jumping feilds, summer and winter paddocks for horses) amazing hacking (private 3 mile hack through woods, access to white gate and delamere from the farm) the owners really do care and they have horses on there themselves so they go on the farm every day to make sure the farm is tidy, all horses are okay and all the people are happy and they always come for a chat and are very happy people 

http://www.follyfarmec.co.uk


----------



## saza911 (13 May 2014)

I am on a fantastic livery yard closed to Robinsons and we are advertising for stables. It is so hard to get the right people to join us as currently we are all so happy on there. Everyone gets on and pitches in and helps each other. The amount of people who want the facilities we offer for alot less money but i really think you get what you pay for and don't think £30 per week is a lot for a indoor, outdoor, horsewalker etc?


----------



## Fides (13 May 2014)

Dean Valley, Kelsall Hill are a couple that spring to mind of the bigger ones. Smaller, Marton Gate Farm between Macclesfield and Congleton 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/NDM-...Niki-De-Macedo/209690699064143?ref=ts&fref=ts

And Florence Farm

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Florence-Farm-Sport-Horses/107591162606241


----------



## mairiwick (14 May 2014)

New House Farm in Hatton, just up the road from the Stretton Roundabout. Staff are experienced and attentive to the horses, fields are well maintained, horses are well cared for and a big plus is they actually communicate with the liveries!


----------



## Tiffany (14 May 2014)

Is the Malpas area any use to you?


----------



## melliebobs (19 May 2014)

Reed house is good. I'm on there. Burford lane. Mary marsh's is lovely. All round Lymm and m6 xx


----------



## shadeofshyness (19 May 2014)

Fides said:



			Dean Valley, Kelsall Hill are a couple that spring to mind of the bigger ones. Smaller, Marton Gate Farm between Macclesfield and Congleton 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/NDM-...Niki-De-Macedo/209690699064143?ref=ts&fref=ts

And Florence Farm

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Florence-Farm-Sport-Horses/107591162606241

Click to expand...


Another thumbs up for Florence Farm.

My loan horse is there and it's nice and quiet with good facilities.


----------



## fatpiggy (19 May 2014)

melliebobs said:



			Reed house is good. I'm on there. Burford lane. Mary marsh's is lovely. All round Lymm and m6 xx
		
Click to expand...

As long as you don't mind the gun club every Sunday morning!!


----------



## Fides (19 May 2014)

shadeofshyness said:



			Another thumbs up for Florence Farm.

My loan horse is there and it's nice and quiet with good facilities.
		
Click to expand...

Is that TJ in your av???


----------



## shadeofshyness (20 May 2014)

Yes - do we know each other?!


----------



## Fides (20 May 2014)

shadeofshyness said:



			Yes - do we know each other?!
		
Click to expand...

Nope but I do know TJ  he's the most beautiful gentle giant.


----------



## shadeofshyness (20 May 2014)

Fides said:



			Nope but I do know TJ  he's the most beautiful gentle giant.
		
Click to expand...

He's amazing, best loan I have ever had and I love him to bits! Even though he is hard work to ride! Are you on one of the nearby yards then?


----------



## Fides (20 May 2014)

shadeofshyness said:



			He's amazing, best loan I have ever had and I love him to bits! Even though he is hard work to ride! Are you on one of the nearby yards then? 

Click to expand...

Ha ha nope. His owner is my cousin.


----------



## shadeofshyness (20 May 2014)

Oh I see haha! Small world


----------

